# WIN XP MCE PROBLEM!!!



## aku (Jul 21, 2005)

I NEED HELP!!!
I GOT WIN MCE (TRIAL VERSION) FRM A DEALER.
NW AS IT WAS HAVIN SP1 WITH IT.... SO I INTREGATED SP2 WITH IT (USIN NLITE) NW I COPIED OEMBIOS.xyz...... AND ALL 4 OEM.... FILES INTO DA I368 FOLDER....(AS A METHOD 2 ACTIVATE WINDOWS) DEN I DELETED SVCPACK.IN_ AND ADDED MY OWN INI AS 2 INSTALL MEDIA PLYR 10, KEPT DA MPLYR IN SVC PACK FOLDER. ADDED THE ENTRY IN DOSNET.INF FILE (UNDR OPTIONAL FOLDERZ). NW WHN I'WS INSTALLIN AFTER QUITE A WHILE IT ASKD ME FOR WIN XP CD 2. BUT I AINT HAVIN NE SUCH CD. SO I INSTD BROWSED... AND IT WS TRYIN TO FIND SOME FILE NAMED ... SOMTHIN STARTIN WITH M.... IT WAS LOOKIN IN THE FOLDER -- CMPNENTS\MEDIACTR\I386 OR MAY B JUS CMPNENTS\MEDIACTR. BUT IT WASNT ABLE 2 FIND SO!!! 
MY MEDIACTR\I386 CONTAINS A MEDIACTR.CAB FILE OF 69.0 MB.
THE MCTR OF THE ROOT IS OF 6.20 MB.
THE EULA ID IS -- EULAID:WX.1_PRO_OEM_EN
WAT DO I DO NW......
WHN MY INSTALLATION WS FINISHED WITH THE MISSING FILE.... THE BOOT OPTION REMAINED AS WIN XP PRO..... (2 ACTUALLY AS I ALREADY HAD A WIN XP PRO IN MY C:, THE MCE IS ON D: ;-&)
IT WELCOMED ME WITH JUS LIKE WIN XP PRO DOES AND WASNT EVN HAVIN NE MEDIA CENTR SHELL.... NOTHIN.....
BUT THE SYSTEM PROPERTIRS SHWD THAT IT WAS WIN XP, MEDIA CENTER EDITION, VER 2002 AND SP2......

PLS HELP ME OUT......

ATLEAST TEL ME WATS I THE 2ND CD....

I REALLY DO NEED HELP.!

OTHR FILES IN THE CD...(THE CD LABEL FILES ARE...)
(i wrote them in a case specfc a manr)
WIN51 		-- 1KB
WIN51IC 	-- "
WIN51IC.SP1 	-- "
WIN51IP		-- "
WIN51IP.SP1	-- "
win51ip.SP2	-- "
WIN51IP2	-- 0 KB

pls help me out..... do i sooon... pls!


----------



## vrnoormd (Jul 21, 2005)

MCE is a 2CD Pack

First one is Basic Setup of WinXP Pro and the Components of MCE is in Second.

So the setup wants to put the second CD which contains components/mce/i386.

Insert the second CD when it asking you and finish the MCE installation, and run the Media Center from START MENU.

*without the second cd you could not get MCE 2005.*

Thats all.


----------



## aku (Jul 21, 2005)

i nevr said dat i hav mce 2005!!!
read watevr i've weitten carefully!


----------



## vrnoormd (Jul 21, 2005)

It is applicable to all MCE


----------



## aku (Jul 22, 2005)

Nope i dont agree with u...!!!
win mce 2004 and jus the mce comes only in a single disk...
whn i do the original version instl den it dsnt askz me for ne 2nd cd..(its sp1 embdd)... the prblem ocrz whn i tried 2 instl da sp2 intrgtd vrsn!
so put on ur thinkin capz...
do pst da reply soon!!!!!


----------



## vrnoormd (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi,

You have the MEDIACTR.CAB file in your i386 folder.

Copy to your hard drive and Burn the cd with the root of it wants 

*cmpnents\mediactr\i386\mediactr.cab*

try this one.


----------



## aku (Jul 24, 2005)

vrnoormd said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You have the MEDIACTR.CAB file in your i386 folder.
> 
> ...



cmpnents\mediactr\i386\mediactr.cab????

he can upgrade it???
intrgt win xp sp2???
and additional sw??? like wm10, antispy in the instalation source?


----------



## vrnoormd (Jul 24, 2005)

You can Burn the CD with only the CAB file with the root of it wants


cmpnents\mediactr\i386\mediactr.cab

run the setup  with WINXP integrated CD and replace the CD at the time it wants the .........cmpnents\mediactr\i386\mediactr.cab.......  and again replace the CD to first one it wants.

best of luck.


----------



## aku (Jul 25, 2005)

ok...tx duDE...
OK nw if i want 2 kip XP Plus! in the 2nd cd.. and want it 2 b instald along with it then wat can i do...!
?
and hw can i make sure its gonna ask for the 2nd cd???
i mean wat editin 2 do?
but the file the cd was askin... i browsed 2 media ctr folder... but it wan not able 2 c the cab filr... though it was there...!!!
i dun kno y?
(i had intrgated it with sp2 WITH da help of nlite)

generally wat all is there in the cd 2 of mce?
please help me out bro... i reaLLY NEED UR HELP!!


----------



## aku (Jul 25, 2005)

though i've posted a more or less (not same topic) da sm b4 but it ws in vain... as i got no replyz!
i ve got a win mcr v2002 with sp1+.
i instald it! it was fine adn did work.
Nw---->
i) i intregated sp2 in it
ii)burned it
iii) and with dat cd started installin Win MCE SP2 (DA 1 i created.!)

Nw the problem is....--->
on the 'Installing Windows' time (aftr givin the admin pswd and givin nm and org nm)... when the time Left was 29 mins, the 

installer askd me for "Windows XP Professional CD2",But as i wasnt havin it, so i browsed... it took me strt to da 

'\cmpnents\mediactr\i386' folder. It was searchin for "mcdftreg.inf", the type of files was "mcdftreg.inf,mcdftreg.in_"(if 

i'm not mistaken). But the Mediactr.cab was there but it wasnt able 2 c it due 2 the type of file.!
That time no icons were seen while browsin.
So i cancelled it and kept on installin!
Aftr instalation, the boot tag remained as that of Xp pro, and the media centr didnt evn got instld!!!
So nw the hELP I NEED IS THAT.....

I) HW CAN I OVRCOME THIS PROBLEM????
II) HW CAN I CREATE THE 1ND CD??? (I REALLY WANNA CREATE THE 2ND CD AND PUT PLUS AND WM10 THERE)!!!
III)WAT ALL CODIN WORK I HAV 2 DO????
IV) FINALLY WAT ALL IS THERE IN THE 2ND CD AND 1ST CD OF MCE???... I MEAN THE DIFF BTWN XP PRO SP2 AND MCE 1ST CD???

Please Do help Me Out!!!!
Tx.


----------



## aku (Aug 6, 2005)

No 1 2 solVe dis ProBLEm?????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

Not many are crackers over here and very few like to play with OSes unlike u...
Well, i have not tasted MCE yet anyway...


----------



## aku (Aug 10, 2005)

Hola....
den try it soon and den... den post some nice info abt it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ok???


----------

